# Free electronic bicycle tagging - York



## Soltydog (13 Feb 2011)

saw a poster at York railway station today for free tagging ;

Free Bicycle Tagging at York station - Operation Spoke in partnership with NYPD (North Yorkshire Police Dept )

BTP's team will be at York station between 4pm & 7pm on Thursday 24th & Friday 25th offering commuters the chance to have fitted a free electronic tag to their bicycles.......

I took a pic of the sign on my phone, so if anyone wants more details pm me your address & i'll email the pic
Sounds like a worthwhile freebie, shame I'll be working & unable to get there


----------



## mickle (13 Feb 2011)

Thanks - I didn't know about this. I must remember to go.

This could be a real test of how many bikes I can get in the Volvo..........


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Feb 2011)

Thanks Solty. I'll definitely try to go along. Now to work out how I get all three bikes there.


----------



## Tynan (13 Feb 2011)

I opened this thinking you were giving away an electronic cycle bag

I had no idea what it was but it sonded good


----------

